# 1 horse & 9 dogs recovered from gypsy site in Dunsfold



## Clare85 (20 February 2014)

I've just seen a post on the Surrey Horse & Pony Facebook group that a horse and 9 dogs have been seized by Surrey Police from a gypsy site in Dunsfold, Surrey. The animals are all believed to have been stolen - one dog has already been reunited with it's owner. If you have a missing dog or horse, please contact Surrey Police.


----------



## Patterdale (20 February 2014)

Might be a good idea to post this in the Tack Room too. 

I know that Tinseltoes on here had a cob stolen? Long shot though, but you'd get more views in there.


----------



## Clare85 (20 February 2014)

Thanks Patterdale, I've posted a link in the Tack Room.


----------



## cally6008 (20 February 2014)

Comment on group 

(name removed) - Thank you, I have looked into this, it is apparently untrue. Only 1 dog was seized not 9. I'm not sure about the horse. The 1 seized dog was stolen and reunited, so god knows why they cant now check the rest of the place for more


----------

